# Color thoughts on this mare



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

This mare has everyone stumped. Everyone had ended up calling her grey so far but I just for some reason feel that is incorrect. Even some of the show stewards have looked at her and her papers and said I would not consider her grey but OK. They never really gave opinions on what she was though.
In the summer this mare is dark bluish grey with almost black legs, black tail and her mane is the same color as her body. This picture here is of her going into winter. Fairly wooly.







This is a link to a post of her from a while ago, pics are dark but more of what she looks like in the summer.

Sire says he is a black and white pinto and dam is a dark sorrel pinto. Grand parents on sire side are cremello pinto(sire) and unlisted on the dam. The grandparents on dam side are cremello(dam) and sorrel(sire). Little mare goes back to Boone's Little Andy. Here he is. He was pinto also.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

skin color? eye color?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah, crap. I hit post before I meant to! Here is the link to the summer pics.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-little-bre-bre-brea-i-13777/
Here is Boone's Little Andy, her great grandsire.







Eyes are very deep dark brown
Skin is a medium shade of grey, sorry I messed up earlier!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

hmm...would love to see more pictures of her...in both summer and winter coat...clearer/larger. 

oh..and nice to see a fellow southern Ohioan! LOL


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Her sire has to be smoky black if his sire was a cremello. Not surprising to be mixed up because cream hides on black, making smoky black look the same as a normal black.

Cremello + sorrel = palomino 100% of the time, so her dam was a palomino. No doubt about that if that's what her parents actually are. She may just be very dark and look sorrel.

The only thing I can see this mare being is smoky black. Summer pictures would help greatly.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am lacking the summer pics of her! I can get all the nice ultra fuzzy winter ones possible! Haha, these are not any help. I will take good ones of her tomorrow while the sun (hopefully) is out before I go to work. Summer pics I am severely lacking in for some reason. I have one decent summer pic of her as a yearling when she was auctioned off. I will include it, but will definitely get some tomorrow morning.
























I did send an email to the breeders of her to see if they maybe had some more info on her background or photos of at least sire and dam.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have found some pics of grandparents, no luck on parents!
http://www.rivendellminiaturehorses.com/Stallion/Austin.html Hooten Hollow's Austin T grandsire to her.
Jandts Our Champion is her dam's sire
The Stallions
No pic but did find out the grand dam to Brea is black.
Found a old sale ad that unfortunately was deleted for Brea's dam.
great grandsire on dams side was palomino, no pics.
great grandsire on sires side was black pinto, no pics.
great grand dam on on dams side was appaloosa.

Now I officially have a headache...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm definitely going with Smokey Black. She seems to have the correct genes for this. A simple $25 test will tell you for sure is she carries cream.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm definitely going with Smokey Black. She seems to have the correct genes for this. A simple $25 test will tell you for sure is she carries cream.


I was giving the test some very thorough thought. I probably will do it anyway, just cause when I questioned the registry about it they told me she was grey from the pics I sent them, which I do not have copies of. So in order for her to register correctly I will probably have to get her tested.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are pictures of her from this morning. She is shedding horrendously right now so I brushed the best I could.























The brown looking areas are where the sun discolored her.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Registries are notoriously completely wrong when it comes to colors and how genetics work, so I'm glad you didn't just go with what they said. 

In all honesty, testing would give you the most straightforward and accurate answer; we on the internet can only speculate.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am going to go ahead and have the test done, I just was looking for an opinion so I know what color genetics I might be looking for when I send it to the lab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

test for cream, red/black for now I would think and then go from there.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

a good friend of mine had a few minis several years back...all registered as chestnuts. Funny...they started popping out black silver foals..haha. It's then we realized her "chestnuts" were actually all bay silvers! 

She did go to the registries and get that fixed. Thanks to that, several other horses got their colors fixed as well.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I think smokey brown (At and cream)

Check out the top left photo on page two of this link http://www.petdnaservicesaz.com/BrownPaintHorseJournal0410.pdf

That's kind of where I get my guess from.


----------

